# carrera subway 2



## karl (29 Jul 2008)

looking to purchase carrera subway 2, looks good any advice or other bikes to look at before I buy it ?


----------



## LondonCommuter (29 Jul 2008)

I bought a carrera subway 8 just over a year ago and have basically given up on it. I think the subway 8 is basically pretty good value in terms of the components etc. The problem is that Halfords have no idea how to set up/maintain bikes and no concept of customer service. So buy the bike if you know how to check its properly set up in the first place and have the time/inclination/skill to maintain it. If not, go to your local bikeshop and be prepared to pay more in the short term but you'll almost certainly get better value in the long term.

Others on this forum are better qualified than me to advise you on alternatives but depends on what you want to use it for, budget etc.


----------

